# Felix



## Meg215 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is Felix right after I bought him but before I could purchase a bigger tank. I bought him on a whim when I went into a pet shop and found him in a half inch of water unable to move.  Needless to say he was very happy to be in his new home.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Find!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

luv his cte face


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's very cute. I'd be careful of that spiky plant tho.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> I'd be careful of that spiky plant tho.


Yup!


----------



## Meg215 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you! & Lol it is actually very soft plant just looks spiky.  I wouldnt have it in there if it wasn't.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Awe, he reminds me of my Charlie.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

pretty boy can i have him?


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

that is one pretty fish!!!


----------

